# Connecting two pieces of 4 gauge power wire?



## lettuceman (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey guys, I moved the location of my amp, but now my power wire is too short. I have more of the same wire lying around that I was thinking of connecting together. Is there a way to join two pieces without losing quality?


I was thinking using of using a fuse holder.

Also can you use a fuse holder without a fuse?


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

In a pinch, sure. With a few tools I would make a terminal block with set screws to hold bare wire, I guess it comes down to whats available. 

2 x 4 gauge ring terminals bolted together - $3-5
Aluminum block, w 2 x set screws - $2 if you buy in bulk


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

You can also cut half the wire away from a stripped end, twist them together and if you happen to have a crimp sleeve just crimp it together, cover with heat shrink and all is well.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Tyco Electronics Heat-Shrink Splice Kit 1/O-14 AWG, 1/Clam-CPGI-HS-SPLICE-KIT-1/0 at The Home Depot

My Home Depot has splice kits for 0/1 up to 8AWG in aluminum, and I _think_ they have a few copper ones as well. They're next to the wire nuts and zip ties. The duct seal stuff that you can use to seal baffles to door panels is in the same section too.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Do you have any distribution blocks ?


----------



## matt3824 (Apr 22, 2011)

SPLEclipse said:


> Tyco Electronics Heat-Shrink Splice Kit 1/O-14 AWG, 1/Clam-CPGI-HS-SPLICE-KIT-1/0 at The Home Depot
> 
> My Home Depot has splice kits for 0/1 up to 8AWG in aluminum, and I _think_ they have a few copper ones as well. They're next to the wire nuts and zip ties. The duct seal stuff that you can use to seal baffles to door panels is in the same section too.


Use this or a fuse holder will work just fine. Either way depending on if you are still going to have access to the spot where you splice it. If you're wanting to tuck it away use the splice kit.


----------



## lettuceman (Feb 20, 2012)

A splice kit? That would work well then, and I have a Home Depot near by.

If I can buy it at Home Depot that would be awesome. No waiting for shipping. Which means I can fix it this weekend! Wohooo


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

lettuceman said:


> Hey guys, I moved the location of my amp, but now my power wire is too short. I have more of the same wire lying around that I was thinking of connecting together. Is there a way to join two pieces without losing quality?
> 
> 
> I was thinking using of using a fuse holder.
> ...


*No*


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Oliver said:


> *No*


sure you can! you just have to get the voltage high enough to jump the gap


----------



## Vince79vette (Feb 2, 2012)

They have alu lugs there at lowes u can use to join 4 gauge np. And just tape them up


----------



## lettuceman (Feb 20, 2012)

Oliver said:


> *No*


Hahaha, I was hoping someone would answer this


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

A really big wire nut!


----------



## lettuceman (Feb 20, 2012)

Hahaha thanks for all the answers guys.

I'm gonna go with the splice method.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Torch/Resin or Silver Solder, then heat shrink wrap?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

You may opt to use an In Line Fuse Holder (properly fused) to join both ends of 4 Gauge Cable.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Stinger HPM 4 Gauge Wire Coupler - Darvex.com


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

rain27 said:


> Stinger HPM 4 Gauge Wire Coupler - Darvex.com


This is an option dangerous if the coupler isn't shrink wrapped.


----------

